# Ramlin trailer bearings



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Call Ramlin, they should know unless someone switched them.


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

ZAWHITE said:


> On my way to pick up my HB glades and trailer it back to SC. Anyone happen to know what size hub/bearings are used on these trailers? Want to have spares ready in case one goes on the voyage north


If you need to change bearing on a trip you better have a axle on hand also. Pack and or replace them before you on the Road and you'll thanks me later. Just Saying!!!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The bearings should have grease fittings. Ask the previous owner if he dry launched or how he launched the skiff. Add plenty of grease to the bearings before you head home. Ramlin used different axle manufacturers not standard bearing sizes.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Rayreds said:


> If you need to change bearing on a trip you better have a axle on hand also. Pack and or replace them before you on the Road and you'll thanks me later. Just Saying!!!


Ramlins are torsion axle trailers, shouldn't have to change axle for a loooong time. I'd get some marine grease and pump them full before your trip and you should be fine.


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Ramlins are torsion axle trailers, shouldn't have to change axle for a loooong time. I'd get some marine grease and pump them full before your trip and you should be fine.


Yea but if a bearing goes out on the road it will take the spindle out also.....in any event its bad day on the side of the road. I would not start a road trip with out knowing the condition of the bearings and that can only be done with a visual inspection. But its up to you if you want to take the chance. Me NO!!!!!


----------



## ZAWHITE (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks for the advice...got the HB back home no problem. The alternator on the truck died the next day, but the boat and trailer were perfect. Took the recommendations and called Ramlin...1 1/16 for inner and outer with a 1'' seal for anyone curious. Changed them out prior to hitting the road and have extras for a rainy day.


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

ZAWHITE said:


> Thanks for the advice...got the HB back home no problem. The alternator on the truck died the next day, but the boat and trailer were perfect. Took the recommendations and called Ramlin...1 1/16 for inner and outer with a 1'' seal for anyone curious. Changed them out prior to hitting the road and have extras for a rainy day.


Cool glad to see the trip went well. Never want to be on the side of the road unless it’s a pic op!


----------

